# Funny snout/face?



## spinkamor (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw an earlier thread about this, but it was pretty old.
My 14 month old boy's face looks a little too skinny and long? I think he's adorable regardless but just wondering if anyone else has a GSD with a super long and pointy snout? I see a lot of shepherds with masculine, wide faces and my Pumpkin's is sooo skinny. With his ears, it's like 3 pointy triangles haha 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks perfect with the glasses on LOL. Very classy look.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

My boy looks JUST like yours!!! He also has a long, skinny face/snout! A lot of people mistake him for a female, but he's just a lanky boy.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

spinkamor said:


> I saw an earlier thread about this, but it was pretty old.
> My 14 month old boy's face looks a little too skinny and long? I think he's adorable regardless but just wondering if anyone else has a GSD with a super long and pointy snout? I see a lot of shepherds with masculine, wide faces and my Pumpkin's is sooo skinny. With his ears, it's like 3 pointy triangles haha
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Gsds are not suppose to have big blocky snouts lol he is perfect and looks to have the same snout as all other gsds on the forum 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

What a sweet face.


----------



## spinkamor (Oct 22, 2012)

vickip9 said:


> My boy looks JUST like yours!!! He also has a long, skinny face/snout! A lot of people mistake him for a female, but he's just a lanky boy.
> 
> View attachment 143561
> 
> ...


Omg! He looks like Pumpkin!!! Hahah nice sunglasses pic


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Alot of Amerrican show lines look like that.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I think the long snouts rock. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## swing2hard (Apr 19, 2011)

I think all GSD's are good looking & all have their own personalities. I personally wish I could go to the bathroom by myself sometimes


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Very goodlooking boy, love the pictures.. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Sir Bentley Barksalot (Jul 17, 2021)

spinkamor said:


> I saw an earlier thread about this, but it was pretty old.
> My 14 month old boy's face looks a little too skinny and long? I think he's adorable regardless but just wondering if anyone else has a GSD with a super long and pointy snout? I see a lot of shepherds with masculine, wide faces and my Pumpkin's is sooo skinny. With his ears, it's like 3 pointy triangles haha
> 
> What are your thoughts?





swing2hard said:


> I think all GSD's are good looking & all have their own personalities. I personally wish I could go to the bathroom by myself sometimes


My GSD has a sleek body, with a wedge shaped snout and head.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

8 year old thread, OP hasn't been here since 2014


----------

